# Chris Bosh Out for Season with Blood Clots on Lung



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568843897935409154



> 10 a.m. update: Doctors believe Chris Bosh has a blood clot on his lung, a condition that typically would sideline players for the duration of the season, according to a league source with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Bosh remains at a local hospital and is believed to be on blood-thinner medication. He is weak and fatigued, but the longterm outlook is good.
> 
> ...


Everything is speculation right now, but the best and only news that matters right now is that its apparently not life threatening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Bosh may have blood clots in both lungs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568907029361725440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568907819086323712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568908948193054720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568909918549495808
Spo's not saying it, but LeBatard's been spot on with his Heat info of late.

The good news is that he's expected to make a full recovery. 

What a snake bitten season this has been for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

His long term health is paramount. Rest up CB and get well!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Bosh may have blood clots in both lungs*

Great article by Ethan on Bosh



> MIAMI — There's a dogged determination among the traditionalists in this profession to disconnect, to set any emotional attachments aside, to draw a line between our lives and those of the athletes we're around, and to draw the conclusion that we can never know them that well, so it's simply better to respect the wall.
> 
> That's typically what I have tried to do.
> 
> ...


More in the Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Bosh may have blood clots in both lungs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569248297187209217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569248391756193792
Get well soon, CB.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope everything goes well crazy that this happen after Jerome Kersey's passing, thank god Bosh had it checked out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Apparently his wife made him go check it out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569256448523419649


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very heavy. Rest up and get well Chris, basketball is only a sport. Hope to see you back at your best next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569268647081824256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569268838367412225


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's bullshit. Sorry that happened to you guys, you were poised to play spoiler.

Best of luck on the road to recovery for Bosh. Hope he makes a 100% recovery from this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> chrisbosh
> 22 minutes ago
> Thank you for all the messages, love, and support. It has truly lifted my spirits through this tough process. #Heatnation #Iwillbebacksoon #Boshfamily


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570325751771373568


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Zoran grabbing his baby dragon?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great news on CB:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571805109669273600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571805217794211844


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> dwyanewade
> 1 hour ago
> A great way to end the night after a good team win.... having drinks and conversation with The Boshes @chrisbosh @mrsadriennebosh @gabunion #enjoyeverymomentoflife #RedWine


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good to see. Get well soon Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Update on Bosh from Team Doctors:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575057028634308610


----------

